# 1935 Cycleplane original



## Bikermaniac

Schwinn fans you gonna love this.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202224136502


----------



## ballooney

oh yeah!


----------



## GTs58

Might need a new stand spring.


----------



## Freqman1

I can do local pick-up on this one! The Bluebird kickstand would be a nice bonus! V/r Shawn


----------



## ballooney

Ha...he must have had some 'what will it take to end the auction early' offers as there is now a $7500 BIN...


----------



## Freqman1

Wishful thinking but then again we see crazy stuff happen!


----------



## ballooney

Freqman1 said:


> Wishful thinking but then again we see crazy stuff happen!



Now there is a bid so the BIN is gone.  Let the games begin!


----------



## ZE52414

Guess the cats out of the bag.  I was waiting for this!


----------



## catfish

Nice! 5 bids and 78 people watching it. Hopefully it stays together. I was worried is was going to be parted out.


----------



## Kramai88

ZE52414 said:


> Guess the cats out of the bag.  I was waiting for this!




Should have grabbed it when you had the chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Was wondering when someone would post this one..lol.  That pencil stand is a NICE bonus!!


----------



## bobcycles

ballooney said:


> Ha...he must have had some 'what will it take to end the auction early' offers as there is now a $7500 BIN...





why not 7500?

How often does a bike like this turn up?

Some Old School BMX stuff from the 80s can bring that all day....

apples and oranges

This should be a 20,000 dollar bicycle

and maybe will be in ...........?


----------



## ballooney

bobcycles said:


> why not 7500?
> 
> How often does a bike like this turn up?
> 
> Some Old School BMX stuff from the 80s can bring that all day....
> 
> apples and oranges
> 
> This should be a 20,000 dollar bicycle
> 
> and maybe will be in ...........?




Huh?  Was merely stating there was a BIN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## removed

36 motorbike


----------



## Autocycleplane

CRIPPLE said:


> 36 motorbike




This bike is obviously a '35, double diamond frame is the give-away.


----------



## removed

ITS THE SAME FRAME UNDER THE '33 AEROCYCLE TANK.  IN '35, SCHWINN MADE THE SILVER CYCLEPLANE.  DECALED CYCLEPLANE ACROSS THE TANK.  THAT IS WHAT A CYCLE PLANE WAS... 1 YEAR THEN IN 36 THEY CONTINUED USING UP LAST YEARS THINGS BUT THE DECAL CHANGED AS YOU CAN SEE YOUR SAYS MOTORBIKE... IF IT DOESNT SAY CYCLEPLANE THEN IT ISNT ONE.


----------



## Rust_Trader

CRIPPLE said:


> ITS THE SAME FRAME UNDER THE '33 AEROCYCLE TANK.  IN '35, SCHWINN MADE THE SILVER CYCLEPLANE.  DECALED CYCLEPLANE ACROSS THE TANK.  THAT IS WHAT A CYCLE PLANE WAS... 1 YEAR THEN IN 36 THEY CONTINUED USING UP LAST YEARS THINGS BUT THE DECAL CHANGED AS YOU CAN SEE YOUR SAYS MOTORBIKE... IF IT DOESNT SAY CYCLEPLANE THEN IT ISNT ONE.


----------



## Autocycleplane

CRIPPLE said:


> ITS THE SAME FRAME UNDER THE '33 AEROCYCLE TANK.  IN '35, SCHWINN MADE THE SILVER CYCLEPLANE.  DECALED CYCLEPLANE ACROSS THE TANK.  THAT IS WHAT A CYCLE PLANE WAS... 1 YEAR THEN IN 36 THEY CONTINUED USING UP LAST YEARS THINGS BUT THE DECAL CHANGED AS YOU CAN SEE YOUR SAYS MOTORBIKE... IF IT DOESNT SAY CYCLEPLANE THEN IT ISNT ONE.




You are so misinformed I don't even know where to start with this one.

Here is the 35 Catalog page, note the frame AND colors offered:








They were still using "Cycleplane" in 38:


----------



## removed

have you even seen the cycleplane markings?


----------



## removed

i am really very
 thrilled to be in you presense and to be properly schooled by you, will most certainly teach me a good lesson indeed.


----------



## cyclingday

This one definitely falls under the category of;
If they had only known, they would've taken better care of their bike.
Usually, black holds up better than that.
I'm sure, this one is destined for a little Fauxstoration.


----------



## Freqman1

Aerocycle frame....Notice the top bar and the lack of a lower bar...not even close


----------



## Autocycleplane

CRIPPLE said:


> have you even seen the cycleplane markings?




Of course, but that has nothing to do with what you are talking about or what this bicycle was named by the manufacturer.



CRIPPLE said:


> i am really very
> thrilled to be in you presense and to be properly schooled by you, will most certainly teach me a good lesson indeed.




I'm not here to teach anyone anything. But I do think it is important to point out the hobby folklore that continues to persist despite proof to the contrary.


----------



## removed

and thats the frame the cycle plane tank hung.  2 bars =motorbike


----------



## removed

schwinn bikes are the most common bikes because they made alot of bikes.  i prefer depression era bikes brand x. but ive owned a number of early schwinns.  before repop swap parts to rat rod. its a whole big world out there, regardless


----------



## removed

schwinn bikes are the most common bikes because they made alot of bikes.  i prefer depression era bikes brand x. but ive owned a number of early schwinns.  before repop swap parts to rat rod. its a whole big world out there, regardless


----------



## removed

schwinn bikes are the most common bikes because they made alot of bikes.  i prefer depression era bikes brand x. but ive owned a number of early schwinns.  before repop swap parts to rat rod. its a whole big world out there, regardless


----------



## Autocycleplane

CRIPPLE said:


> and thats the frame the cycle plane tank hung.  2 bars =motorbike




Seriously? You are doubling down despite being shown Schwinn Catalog pages showing you are wrong? Amazing......


----------



## Autocycleplane

Chevy cars are the most common cars because they made a lot of cars.


----------



## removed

actually stirring you up has been most fun. have a nice day


----------



## removed

yes find a kaiser


----------



## Freqman1

CRIPPLE said:


> and thats the frame the cycle plane tank hung.  2 bars =motorbike



I'd love to see a pic of this Cycleplane you describe. Eric posted the catalog pics of the Cycleplane.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Freqman1 said:


> I'd love to see a pic of this Cycleplane you describe. Eric posted the catalog pics of the Cycleplane.




Don't be tempted down the rabbit hole of faulty logic. Even if such a unicorn bike does exist (def seen the cycleplane where motorbike is on decal), it changes nothing about the fact that the bicycle that is the original topic of this post is in fact a 1935 Model 35 , aka the Cycleplane. And Cycleplane was a name that was used by Schwinn to describe a model we all refer to as the "Motorbike" in their catalogs in 35, 36, 37, and 38. These are facts, plain and simple.


----------



## bobcycles

ballooney said:


> Huh?  Was merely stating there was a BIN.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was saying that rare bikes like this are maybe undervalued...  maybe 7500 should be a bargain for
bikes this rare...


Autocycleplane said:


> Don't be tempted down the rabbit hole of faulty logic. Even if such a unicorn bike does exist (def seen the cycleplane where motorbike is on decal), it changes nothing about the fact that the bicycle that is the original topic of this post is in fact a 1935 Model 35 , aka the Cycleplane. And Cycleplane was a name that was used by Schwinn to describe a model we all refer to as the "Motorbike" in their catalogs in 35, 36, 37, and 38. These are facts, plain and simple.





ANYONE notice the ebay 35 Majestic has a 36 tank?

no prong but long D cell holder...


----------



## Autocycleplane

bobcycles said:


> I was saying that rare bikes like this are maybe undervalued...  maybe 7500 should be a bargain for
> bikes this rare...
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE notice the ebay 35 Majestic has a 36 tank?
> 
> no prong but long D cell holder...




I recall a bit of variation on these 35-36 tanks has been pointed out here and there over the last year or two. The wire hole location and battery type doesn’t seem to always follow the rules, as if there are any.


----------



## oskisan

How much do you all think this bike will go for? Also, do you think there is any paint under that rust (will an oxylic bath bring the paint back out)? Isn't $7500 a bit steep for this bike, especially with the paint in the condition it currently is in?


----------



## bobcycles

oskisan said:


> How much do you all think this bike will go for? Also, do you think there is any paint under that rust (will an oxylic bath bring the paint back out)? Isn't $7500 a bit steep for this bike, especially with the paint in the condition it currently is in?





There's no telling...it's up pretty high right now based on the condition... as cool a 'survivor' as it is...
it will never be a 'pretty bike' with the rusty plating and paint loss and wear. 
Still maybe a shame to restore that one..


----------



## Maskadeo

Cool bike. Recoup some money by selling that kickstand. After emailing the seller I can’t imagine them disassembling it and packing it up. I’m out. Saving my pennies for Memory Lane.


----------



## catfish

$4000.00 14 hours to go!


----------



## ohdeebee

$4000 was a good deal in my opinion. I wouldn't sell mine for that and just try building one. The tank is only the second hardest thing to find.


----------



## catfish

Someone scored.


----------



## Freqman1

Not a bad deal but condition wise I think about on the money. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41

CRIPPLE said:


> have you even seen the cycleplane markings?



I saved this pic a long time ago was this real or someone's creation. This bike is silver and red and says Cycleplane on the tank. (Like stated in a previous reply) Does not look like DD frame???


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

frankster41 said:


> I saved this pic a long time ago was this real or someone's creation. This bike is silver and red and says Cycleplane on the tank. (Like stated in a previous reply) Does not look like DD frame???
> 
> View attachment 756355
> 
> View attachment 756356
> 
> View attachment 756357



If I was to bet on that I would say that someone's creation and not original but I haven't been in the hobby long enough to be a professional but that's what I think


----------



## markivpedalpusher

36 frame - Fantasy decal hand painted both sides


----------

